# 3 Month Bible Plan?



## Zenas (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone posted a 3 month Bible reading plan here at one point. Does anyone have a copy or know what I can find the thread?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's one:

www.havenministries.com/schedule.pdf


----------

